# Theodore Letis Dissertation



## JM (Jul 13, 2011)

Is it still circulating? 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/theodore-letis-dissertation-36677/

Am I still on the list?


----------



## sastark (Jul 13, 2011)

Last I heard, the chain had been broken before it got to me. I was on the list too and was very much looking forward to reading it.

I have, in the meantime, read Letis' book _The Ecclesiastical Text : Text Criticism, Biblical Authority, and the Popular Mind_. (Biola University has a copy in their library.)


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 13, 2011)

sastark said:


> Last I heard, the chain had been broken before it got to me. I was on the list too and was very much looking forward to reading it.
> 
> I have, in the meantime, read Letis' book _The Ecclesiastical Text : Text Criticism, Biblical Authority, and the Popular Mind_. (Biola University has a copy in their library.)



I went ahead and bought a used copy. It cost a bit. But I'll have a copy. And it's apparently no longer being published.


----------



## sastark (Jul 14, 2011)

JohnGill said:


> sastark said:
> 
> 
> > Last I heard, the chain had been broken before it got to me. I was on the list too and was very much looking forward to reading it.
> ...



You bought a copy of his dissertation or of _The Ecclesiastical Text_?


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 14, 2011)

sastark said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > sastark said:
> ...



Sorry for the confusion. The Ecclesiastical Text. But if you know where I can buy a copy of his dissertation I could do that, scan it, and upload it to here. Or email it out. Providing that it is allowed.

Contacting Sally Pagan (what a last name) about getting a copy of his dissertation and if there any plans to make it available online for purchase.

She is out of the office until August 1st. When I do get the information on buying it, cost, time, online/offline, etc., I will post it here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2011)

If you can find a copy of The Journal of Christian Reconstruction, Symposium on the Biblical Text and Literature, it has under Book Feature, "a. Introduction: Romancing the Text by Theodore P Letis b. Edward Freer Hills, Contribution to the Revival of the Ecclesiastical Text by Theodore P. Letis." If you can't get a copy, I would be glad to LOAN my copy to you. Just send E-mail! (I am not into theonomy) 
Dennis Fetherbay, member of the Christian Heritage Reformed Presbyterian Church, Endicott, N.Y.


----------



## sastark (Jul 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If you can find a copy of The Journal of Christian Reconstruction, Symposium on the Biblical Text and Literature, it has under Book Feature, "a. Introduction: Romancing the Text by Theodore P Letis b. Edward Freer Hills, Contribution to the Revival of the Ecclesiastical Text by Theodore P. Letis." If you can't get a copy, I would be glad to LOAN my copy to you. Just send E-mail! (I am not into theonomy)
> Dennis Fetherbay, member of the Christian Heritage Reformed Presbyterian Church, Endicott, N.Y.



E-mail coming your way!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 18, 2011)

sastark said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > If you can find a copy of The Journal of Christian Reconstruction, Symposium on the Biblical Text and Literature, it has under Book Feature, "a. Introduction: Romancing the Text by Theodore P Letis b. Edward Freer Hills, Contribution to the Revival of the Ecclesiastical Text by Theodore P. Letis." If you can't get a copy, I would be glad to LOAN my copy to you. Just send E-mail! (I am not into theonomy)
> ...



JCR: Vol. 12, No. 2, "Symposium on the Biblical Text and Literature" - Store - Chalcedon


----------



## KMK (Jul 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If you can find a copy of The Journal of Christian Reconstruction, Symposium on the Biblical Text and Literature, it has under Book Feature, "a. Introduction: Romancing the Text by Theodore P Letis b. Edward Freer Hills, Contribution to the Revival of the Ecclesiastical Text by Theodore P. Letis." If you can't get a copy, I would be glad to LOAN my copy to you. Just send E-mail! (I am not into theonomy)
> Dennis Fetherbay, member of the Christian Heritage Reformed Presbyterian Church, Endicott, N.Y.



Please fix your signature according to the board rules. Click on 'Signature Requirements' under my own signature to find out how.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Another good book for consideration, on the issue of the Text, is, "Infallibility and Interpretation, by R. J. Rushdoony and P. Andrew Sandlin, from the Chalcedon Foundation. Its not a large book, but was helpful to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting the imformation on the (still) availability of the Symposium on the Biblical Text and Literature! I checked several months ago and it wasn't listed for sale. I just ordered 4 more copies and I already have one. For those who are interested, they are now on sale.

Dennis Fetherbay, Christian Heritage Reformed Presbyterian Church, Endicott, N.Y.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 13, 2011)

Letis' dissertation is available for free download at: http://ethos.bl.uk/About.do

You will have to register, which is also free. Type "Theodore Letis" in the search engine. It's the only thing that pops up.


----------



## nicnap (Aug 13, 2011)

sastark said:


> Last I heard, the chain had been broken before it got to me. I was on the list too and was very much looking forward to reading it.



I thought it was taking a bit too long to still be going around. Oh, well; I had hoped to read it.


----------



## JM (Aug 13, 2011)

JohnGill said:


> Letis' dissertation is available for free download at: http://ethos.bl.uk/About.do
> 
> You will have to register, which is also free. Type "Theodore Letis" in the search engine. It's the only thing that pops up.



Excellent, thank you.


----------

